# Get rid of DRM copy protection, or allow no-questions-asked returns



## BOMOON (Dec 12, 2004)

I have two suggestions:

1. Get rid of copy protection. Allowing us to "save to VCR" but not to make program file transfers via TiVo Desktop doesn't prevent us from making copies for our own personal use. It only forces us to settle for lower-quality VCR recordings instead of high-quality file transfers. We can still get our copies if we want them that way. But for what we pay for the equipment and service, why should we settle for that?

2. Or, allow no-questions-asked 30-day equipment returns, cancellations of service agreements, and complete refunds for both. This way, customers disappointed by the arbitrary limitations will be satisfied, and might actually do business with you again if you ever decide to get rid of "copy protection".


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

The DRM copy protection has nothing to do with TiVo. Anything you can't copy via the many softwares that will let you download stuff from your TiVo is copyprotected by the transmitter, and not by TiVo. They don't control it, and they can't remove it.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If TiVo were to get rid of that DRM, they'd have to get rid of Cablecard also, and have to eye of the entertainment industry looking at them harder.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

BOMOON said:


> 1. Get rid of copy protection.


They can't. TiVo is bound to obey copy flags on content. That's just how it is.



> 2. Or, allow no-questions-asked 30-day equipment returns, cancellations of service agreements, and complete refunds for both.


TiVo has a 30-day money back return policy already, and has for as long as I can remember.


----------



## JayJayTen (Feb 11, 2008)

megazone said:


> They can't. TiVo is bound to obey copy flags on content. That's just how it is.
> 
> TiVo has a 30-day money back return policy already, and has for as long as I can remember.


So what is the HACK to get this working as marketed.

Jay


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It is working as marketed.

Any such hack could not be discussed here, since it involves what is called "extraction". You can see the underground forum the beginnings of hacking your TiVo though.


----------

